# Memorial Day Cook



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Not a lot of photos but here's what I had going on.

Top row bacon that was in Pop's brine . 2nd row a couple racks ribs 3rd 2 whole turkey breast








The finish

The bacon







The ribs






The turkey breast







So what did you do.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (May 28, 2020)

Dang it man! that looks good, Warren!

Love smoked turkey and the ribs look dynamite!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Baby Girl first ribs.







Not bad Pop Pop.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (May 28, 2020)

All looks great Warren!  Mouth watering actually.  I did a Pork Butt Saturday (17 hours), Chicken kabobs Sunday, Italian Hotdogs + Discos Honey BBQ wings Monday.

Mike


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like Aaron it is appreciated.

Slicing the bacon today.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2020)

Looks great.  She hooked on ribs now.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

MJBO5615 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for like the Farmer it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (May 28, 2020)

All looks fantastic Warren ! Thats the way to start them out! I love watching my kids get to eat new things especially BBQ stuff.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2020)

That all looks great Warren. Love the last pic! Get em started early she will be helping you tend to the smoker in no time!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 28, 2020)

Boy howdy Warren, talk about making the most of a smoker load, that's a great piece of work, Like! Of course you get a extra Like for the pic of that little cutie suckin' on a rib bone. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like Sowsage it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 28, 2020)

Killed it Warren! Good work!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like SmokinVOLfan it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the likes sawhorseray they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Cowboy they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2020)

Excellent job Warren! Big point! I love that picture with the child going to town on that rib!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Steve they are greatly appreciated.  

That's our youngest of 9 grandchildren.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2020)

All Looks Great, Warren!!
And a Cute little Taste Tester you got there, too!!!
Nice Job on the Meats!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Bear they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the likes 2Mac they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like kruizer it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 28, 2020)

Man Warren thats some great looking grub.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Kevon they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (May 28, 2020)

Looks phenomenal Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for the like flatbroke it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

